# [SOLVED] Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7



## Rescalin

Hey guys,
So I've been struggling with this problem all day, and there are many forums around the internet like this, but none are exactly like mine, and I've tried a lot of the troubleshooting options that seem to work for others but haven't fixed my problem. Firstly, I've recently put together a computer and everything works fine, even the keyboard and mouse work in BIOS. Now I've gone out and got my hands on an OEM copy of Windows 7 to install (buying the retail here is now close to impossible since Windows 8 was released a little while back) and now I've come home to install it, and I noticed during the installation I could only use my keyboard to enter details, mouse didn't work, so I had to tab, space and enter my way through. Until I come to enter the product key, keyboard is still fine, then I realize the odd key isn't working (without giving too much away, my H and 0 keys), which I find odd as all the others are. I end up skipping this part and finish the installation, to now where I try and connect to the internet, but putting in my isp password is impossible as it contains an H, and that key isn't working. I restart, unplug them both, plug them back in, and now I'm stuck at my loading screen, as now my keyboard and mouse have just stopping working entirely, which is odd as the light on the bottom of the mouse is on and so are various lights across my keyboard. After trying a few troubleshooting options (will mention below) I'm left wondering, hardware issue? (mouse/keyboard, mobo) or software issue (windows 7, drivers). 

Long story short, brief timeline:
Computer is first built, working everything, keyboard and mouse are fine in BIOS.
Goes to install Windows 7 from OEM disc, notices mouse doesn't work, keyboard is fine, but later notices certain keys don't work (H and 0).
Follows it through, these keys still don't work in Windows 7, but mouse does.
Restarts comp, now they don't work in Windows 7 at all, but still work in BIOS

In terms of troubleshooting, I've tried, but hasn't fixed the problem:
rebooting, unplug and replug keyboard and mouse, disable and enable Legacy USB support in the BIOS, connect mouse through ps/2

My motherboard is Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WIFI, mouse and keyboard is under the Logitech G100 Gaming Combo (can't find individual model names).

Much thanks in advance for future responses! And happy to supply anymore info if needed!


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

did you install your motherboard drivers?

go to device manager in windows and see if there are any yellow exclamation marks or red x by your keyboard or mouse/usb devices. Type devmgmt.msc in run box to show device manager.

EDIT was any operating system on it before you installed windows 7?


----------



## Rescalin

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

I'll give that a go now. And no, freshly assembled system, no operating system on it prior.

EDIT: Managed to get into Device Manager through Safe Mode (through doing this out I also found out two things, keyboard works in safe mode, though the h and 0 keys don't, and also keyboard doesn't work through usb but through ps/2 while in Windows) and there are exclamation marks next to several things; Ethernet Controller, Network Controller, PCI Simple Communications Controller, SM Bus Controller, Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller. So there's a possible solution, though the thing is I can't click on them without a mouse.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

you have to install the motherboard drivers after windows is installed otherwise things will not work properly.


----------



## Rescalin

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

Moved into installing drivers through motherboard disc, once again, not able to navigate without being able to use my mouse, any ideas?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

did device manager show any red x or yellow exclamation points?

if your installing the drivers from the disc can you not use tab to navigate the menus that appear?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

go into your bios and see if there are any settings for USB mouse and keyboard that are set as disabled and enable them.


----------



## Rescalin

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

Just gone back through my BIOS, everything that has something to do with mouse/keyboard or USB ports has been enabled, still no mouse control in normal or safe mode. When I go to my device manager, there are several yellow exclamation points, but I'm unable to install them without an internet connection. Also when I go to install from the mobo disk, I'm able to navigate through all the driver options fine, but I'm unable to highlight the "install all" button so I can press enter/space. Incredibly frustrating. :banghead:


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

unfortunatley it looks like you will have to do them one by one if thats all you can do but doing so should fix the issue. Usually windows will install basic drivers before your mobo drivers so things like mice and keyboards work as thats technically what the BIOS is for but from what I have looked at it seems your board needs those specific drivers installed to function correctly.


----------



## Rescalin

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

But now I'm unable to go to the tab where I install them separately as yeah, I need to click on it. Now it just feels like I've hit a brick wall.


EDIT: I've gotten into the disc files and now installing the USB 3.0 drivers directly through the application in one of the folders, will keep posting.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

have you tried pressing control and tab to tab through the buttons and screens?

have you tried different usb ports?

have you tried using proper ps/2 keyboard and mouse? if not you can get usb to ps/2 converters which dont cost very much you could try that as a last resort.


----------



## Rescalin

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

I've tried navigating through with my keyboard, but like I said there's a large "install now" button which won't be highlighted when I use tab/arrow keys to move around, that's the only thing keeping me from installing these mobo drivers. I'm really stuck here, and left wondering whether for some reason my windows 7 hasn't installed the basic drivers to get my mouse and keyboard working properly, as they both work perfectly fine in the BIOS.

EDIT: As for the ps/2 adapter, I'm using one to connect my keyboard through, which I assume that's why it's working in windows and why my mouse isn't, as that's still connected through USB, I don't know if I mentioned this, but I tried changing it so mouse was through ps/2 and keyboard was through USB but that caused neither of them to work.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

Boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to* Peripherals.* Look for *Legacy USB* or U*SB Keyboard and Mouse*. If this is disabled, *Enable* it. _Save and Exit. _


----------



## Rescalin

*Re: Mouse and keyboard work fine in BIOS, but not in windows 7*

Hey guys, 
Posting to let you know after a lot of troubleshooting I decided to just give windows a reinstall as a last hope. After reinstalling, I found that windows would finally pick up my mouse and automatically install it's driver when I plug it into a usb port. I'm not sure what went wrong with my previous windows install, as this didn't happen after unplugging and replugging the mouse. My problem is resolved, and everything is working fine now. Thanks a ton for the replys, and another thanks to greenbrucelee for being patient with this difficult problem.

Closing thread.


----------

